# Repainting some Figures



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I have this area on my railroad that needed some attention. After brushing the dirt off the icehouse and redoing the sign, it made the figures look more faded. 

So first they got washed.










Flesh, red and blues were airbrushed on.










And some shading added to a few.











Then brush painted.





























Figures were finished off with a UV Satin spray and put back on the layout.




















I don't have a pondering chair like JJ, but I do have a pondering figure.




















Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice work.

I've got some figures that need repainting too. The sun really takes it out of them--even the Preiser figures. I brought my station in last month to re-do some lights and noticed how the railway worker's jackets had gone from almost-navy to sky blue in the last couple of years.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you use acrylic paints for this?


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice painting


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

All the colors are acrylics. I used Badger Model Flex, Grex Private Stock, Mig and Vallejo. 
The final UV clear coat was a Krylon rattle can.

This is a an 8 inch tall project my daughter Grace (of the Rio Gracie) and I did last month using acrylics airbrushed and brushed with an airbrushed acrylic gloss coating.










I started switching over to acrylics about 2 years ago. Next thing I know there were quite a few bottles of paint.

So I built a paint rack a month ago.
I filled it up right away.










So I built a bigger second one.










Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice organizing, it's amazing how many different colors are available, I've got a toolbox full of small jars of paint, and the wife has the larger acrylic squirt bottles, ( those skinny ones above), stacked in clear Rubbermaid tubs, hers have the color dot on the top.

You never realize how many people you have on your layout until you have to repaint them, lol


----------

